# Curved Tweezers vs Straight



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm thinking of picking up some either curved tweezers or some longer straight ones, main reason I would like to be able to reach the bottom of my shrimp tank without actually having to put my hand in, looking at either 10.5" or 15". I also do a lot of replanting of glosso so I would like them to be easy to plant small plants.

My current tweezers are only about 5" and are straight. They work well but I have to put most of my arm in the tank.

Whats everyone's thoughts on curved vs straight? pros cons? I bought curved scissors for trimming my carpet of riccia/glosso and I like them but some times I prefer straight. I rather not buy both :S


----------



## jmhart (Mar 14, 2008)

I like curved, because I find it easier to place the plants in the substrate exactly where I want them, and then easily move the tweezers out of the way without unrooting the substrate. They are also a bit easier on the ergonomics side for planting in tight spaces.


----------



## theatermusic87 (Jun 22, 2014)

Like you said with your scissors, each has it's advantages and disadvantages, I find I grab either or about 50% of the time. I would get both over time. I would go with which ever one of the smaller ones you find yourself using more and start with that one


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

I have found both straight and curved tweezers useful. I like straight for inserting root tabs and when I want to go deep and straight down.

Why not buy a whole set of planting tools that has both? Here is one example (offsite) - https://www.amazon.com/Signstek-Sta...74521&sr=8-1&keywords=aquarium+planting+tools 

At $19 it's certainly affordable, and if you don't abuse it, it's the sort of thing you need to buy once.


----------



## latchdan (Sep 7, 2007)

DaveK said:


> I have found both straight and curved tweezers useful. I like straight for inserting root tabs and when I want to go deep and straight down.
> 
> Why not buy a whole set of planting tools that has both? Here is one example (offsite) - https://www.amazon.com/Signstek-Sta...74521&sr=8-1&keywords=aquarium+planting+tools
> 
> ...


That is pretty good price, have you purchased those before? What i was looking at was $15-18 per piece. Was looking at TNA brand, which is what the curved scissors I have.


----------



## IntotheWRX2 (Sep 13, 2016)

i use the curve tweezer all the time. you can do things you can't do with the straight. The curved tweezers give you a pivot point at where it angles. you can invent new techniques on how to plant with some creativity. more possibilities.


----------



## DaveK (Jul 10, 2010)

latchdan said:


> That is pretty good price, have you purchased those before? What i was looking at was $15-18 per piece. Was looking at TNA brand, which is what the curved scissors I have.


I have a similar set. I'm not sure if it's the exact same one, but mine contains the same pieces. I suspect someone makes them in China and a lot of people are selling them at various prices.


----------



## sohankpatel (Jul 10, 2015)

latchdan said:


> That is pretty good price, have you purchased those before? What i was looking at was $15-18 per piece. Was looking at TNA brand, which is what the curved scissors I have.


I have that set and it is great for planting larger stem plants and such. The scissors are a bit dull toward the tip IMO, and the tweezers are a bit chunky for smaller plants. I would recommend them, just remember that you get what you pay for with these. GLA is amazing. Some people in my fish club have them, and dang, they are nice and small, perfect for glosso or DHG


----------

